# Dog show coming up at Purina Farms



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My handler said hey, enter Sage in Belle City MO, we are trying to build a major.

So, okay, I entered Sage, who only needs a major to finish. Breed counts came out today. It's a 4 point major in dogs and bitches on Saturday, and a 5 point major (also both sides) on Sunday. Judges are James Noe and Arley Hussin. Never shown to either one of them. I might have a nervous breakdown in the next 2 weeks. I just looked at Sage and she looks like a skinny coyote. No, really. 

We are also showing a male in Bred-By (bred by exhibitor). He's hardly been shown, just been waiting for him to grow up. He does have 2 or 3 Best of Breeds though. No, it's not Russell. I'm not showing that goofy thing till he's 5. Okay, maybe I'll show him when he's 2. Maybe.

Anyone in the vicinity of Purina Farms, come by and say hi! I'll either be crying or jumping up and down. The show is March 1-2.

(And yes, Belinda, it's the day of my Barn Hunt seminar! Darn it!)


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Jim Noe is a collie breeder. I showed Shelties to him years ago. (My Shelties are nothing like the current type -- they all had/have excellent rear angulation and movement, but I digress.)

He used to be a decent judge, but I haven't shown or even attended a conformation show in several years.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, the show at Purina Farms is this weekend! Go, Sage! Anyway, I just had this little text exchange with my friend/breeder who is going to the dog show with me. She's showing a male GSD and a long haired miniature dachshund. She's driving her new minivan. We are officially insane.


*FRIEND*: "Don't freak out or anything, but have you looked at Gray Summit weather this weekend? Not to worry--I go no matter what. Wear layers!"

*ME*: "What??? Oh dear God. The polar vortex?? Is that what you are trying to tell me??? SNOW???!!! I am bathing Sage before we go. Are there indoor bathing facilities?"

*FRIEND*: "I DON'T KNOW I DON'T KNOW CALM DOWN EVERYONE CALM DOWN WE WILL GET THROUGH THIS TOGETHER"

*ME*: "OMG OMG OMG THE MAJOR BETTER NOT BREAK WITH BAD WEATHER. Hey, wait a minute. This could work in our favor… Hmmm..."


I'm a little bit worried now about this trip. I really really hate winter weather. ARGHHH. That darn Sage better win.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are 21 bitches entered on Saturday, and 25 on Sunday. Yikes. Maybe the snow will keep a few of them away. Not that miss Sage hasn't beaten 20 GSDs at a time before. Okay, once. When she went Best of Breed in Tulsa after the tornado. I'm freaking out just a bit.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, there are indoor bathing facilities.

I hope it doesn't snow because I have an agility trial this weekend.

Good luck to you. My dear husband will be there one day with a shopping list from me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

National Weather Service says 50% chance of snow on Friday and Sunday. Brrrrr. 

I hope I'm not too (a) frozen to shop (b) bummed out to shop (c) tired to shop. If we win, I am SO shopping, LOL. 

Good luck with your agility trial.


----------



## GuterHund (Feb 16, 2014)

Howdy Folks. I am brand spankin new to this forum. i have lurked for quite some time  ... What a priceless resource this place is....At any rate, I am going to be at this show and looking at all sorts of dogs...Esp GSD, Mals + well is there anything else? Herding dogs are my favorites. I had my 13 year old GSD best friend pass on New year's Day. I am doing due diligence in looking for her replacement/successor. Private message me if you like and we can make connections at the show...it will be my first in many many years.
The weather is making me NUTS. Just gotta go with the flow. I have been snowed in 3 times this year in different places and I am really tired of it....not that I have any say .....I am getting excited about making connections with dog folks.... 
Have a great day + see you at the "Farm"!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

GSDs don't show until 12:45 pm on Saturday, and at 1:00 pm on Sunday. That is a miracle. We ALWAYS show at the crack of dawn. This ring time makes me happy. 

Come on by the grooming area and say hi! Here is the judging program, if you want to take a look at what time each breed shows, and what rings: 
judging program for Belle City


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Good luck, and take pictures!

(eeee, fingers crossed for you!!)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you!! I'll give updates along the way.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You will not be too frozen to shop, because the show is indoors. Just thaw out first!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, but I have to ex that girl at some point before she shows, lol. I'm such a weenie about winter weather! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GuterHund (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi. I am new here. Enjoying the forums immensely.

I wanted to say that I will be at this show to visit with some Malinois people. I will be looking at dogs and making new contacts and - well yeah- shopping as well.

I remember when I first got into horses trying to explain the attraction to a non-horse friend of mine that it "...opened a whole new world of shopping..". I can see that may in fact be the case for me this time. 

I would love to meet forum folks attending the show...PM me if you like and let me know how to find you. i think the GSD's are right after the Mals on Saturday.

I too am watching the weather like a hawk....I have already had my fill of precip for the year.

Good Luck exhibitors!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd love to meet up with you before we show. Gotta groom those shepherds beforehand, so I imagine we'll be there about 10:00 am. We'll be showing a long haired dachshund at 11:00 am too...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SO...

Sage has managed to dive-bomb _one too many times_ into the bushes after the birds, and has a big cut on her face, by her eye.  OMG, I want to scream. This is a HUGE shepherd entry, with that major that she needs to finish her championship, and my dog looks like she's been in a fight with a raccoon. I slapped some coconut oil on it, and am praying that it looks better by Saturday morning. First, snow is predicted, then there's a big cut on her face. Is someone trying to tell me to stay home and not make that 8 hour drive? ARGH.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Does this count as an honorable scar? :help:
Darn dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Best of luck to Sage, if you end up going! 

Me, I'd be taking that cut as a sign - just to get out of an 8 hr. drive in a snowstorm, lol. I'm a coward that way and I'm so darn sick of driving in this crap!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I know! I know! I'm dreading the long ride (I'm not driving, thank goodness) in potentially crappy weather. I just looked at the weather forecast. Not any better. 

I just bathed and blow dried that girl, and she is absolutely stunning. :wub:
Well, you know, aside from the gash on her face.  And that wad of hair she chewed out of her thigh. Really, Sage? I'm getting out Jackie's magic horse goo and putting it on it. I swear she was unblemished until I sent that entry fee in! 

Darn dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*Update *

I swear I barely have the energy to summarize that trip to Purina Farms. Beautiful facility, btw. Can't wait to go back and show there again!

Sooo... after an 8 hour drive from Oklahoma, we get to our hotel room about midnight. Unload what we need to unload, walk the dogs and then we all go to bed. We don't show the dachshund until 11:00 am, so we don't have to get to the show site at the crack of dawn like we usually do. GSDs show at 12:45. We are delighted at that!

We hadn't even walked into the building yet, when we hear that they are cancelling the show for tomorrow because of the winter storm warning for the area. Everyone is freaking out, and no one has ever experienced a show being cancelled for weather. So basically we drove 8 hours, to show the 2 GSDS and 1 dach, and then get right back in the car, and drive the 8 hours home. OMG. Oh, yeah, and it's a major, LOL, of course. ARghhhh.

Upside was getting to see some nice dogs. The dachshund and Sage both placed, but that was it for those girls. Marti, the male GSD we showed, got a major reserve to a male that Kent was showing. So while we would have loved to get that major on him, he did get reserve. The Fasanos were there, as was Kent Boyles, a bunch of Ranita dogs, Karizma, Geran. My brain can't remember who else was there right now. 

Of course on the way home, the ice storm started. So by the time I got to my friend's house about 30 miles south of me, to pick up my car and drive home, the roads were getting BAD. It took me forever to drive home on the ice, and finally made it home about 1:00 am. I am sooooo tired!

Got to meet Daphne's husband who is really nice.  He even knew my Sage's name. I loved it, LOL!

So, yeah, Columbia MO next weekend. Another 16 hour round trip show. Majors both days. Keeping an eye on the weather before I go...


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

No way!! I'm so sorry! All that driving for nothing. Best of luck to you next time.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my, you poor thing. I'm so sorry. MO has some crazy weather. Glad you made it home safe! If you ever need a pit stop or a friend when passing through Springfield give me a shout.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry about the bad weather. Glad you made it home safe. Yesterday was so cold. I'm ready for some warm weather (not 100+). Good luck next weekend.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hopefully next weekend will be be better for you 
At least you made it home in one piece! Ice, argh!!


----------

